# went to river run on sunday!



## RedRancher04 (Aug 4, 2010)

didnt get a whole lot of pics but here is a few!


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice shots!!! That looks like some real peanut butter mud you guys got into, LOL...


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## BigSac (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice, to bad there isn't any Rivers here in miami???? Or atleast anything looks something like that.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet....!!!!!


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I was there all day saturday ( June 4th ) and man it was Stupid dusty..!! They had the water truck out running around.

And hardly zero water around.. Man it was dry and Hot... I think it was 101 or 102 whatever it was hot!

Im not sure if you can see, but I had to cut up a shirt to put around my face..


----------

